# Strange scabs on skin??? Problem solved!!!!!



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

My goat is loosing hair like crazy and has these strange scabs all over. She isn't acting sick. she is also about 2 months pregnant? Any suggestions? :roll: onder:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Could it be mites?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

mange? I would treat her with Ivomec Injectable SQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Eprinex Pour on, using double the cow dose, works well on on external parasites as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Our goats have had lice, we used Ivermectin injectible but it didn't kill them. I've dusted them and that has helped a little. Permectrin II, diluted in water is good stuff, might irritate a sensitive goats skin, but otherwise I've never had an issue with it, and used it all summer and into the fall. It kills on contact, and really helped with all parasites, even helped with flies.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

ok, sounds good. My buddy says its mange. So I think I'm gonna try ivermectin first.  :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Yep... :thumb:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin??? SOMETHING IS WRONG???*

So I dusted her with lice powder until we can deworm the whole group. But Something is very wring with her udder. I will try to get a picture. I need to know what you think??? :GAAH: :shocked: any suggestions?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Here is a picture..it's nasty but doesn't seem contagious because she has been with the herd and they all seem fine. She has still some all over, but its worse here. she isn't milking and is about two and a half months pregnant..


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Would udder butter help or make it worse? I'm starting to think it's staph. I think I'm in this one deep... :hair:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

I think udder butter would be a bad idea. That color of scabs are usually dried pus or serum and scabbing. I can see a couple of "whiteheads" which would indicate a skin infection. I'd go with a shot of Ivermec now and again in 3 weeks, in case mites started this. I would spray the scabs down with a gentle Iodine such as bedadine or chlorhexidine or fight bac a few times a day. I would also shave the hair away fron the sores. If they don't start healing, I would put her on Penn G.
After this is all cleared up I would vaccinate this doe with Lysigin.

Staff can be treated and prevented...What you don't want is Strep it's much harder to fight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

Camelid Skin Mix works great on that kind of stuff. You can mix your own mix but the one from Light Livestock Supply also includes an antifungal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

I think I would still wear rubber gloves, wouldn't want that growing on me!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

So I don't have to pick off all the scabs like it says on Onion Creek Ranch site? DO you think it is staph?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

I would probably clean it with Novalsan or Chlorhexidine and try to get some of it off. It could be mites too. The Ivomec injected should help that but also the Camelid Skin Mix will help topically if it is mites or staph.

Clean the areas good then apply the Camelid Skin Mix once a day or once every other day.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

It could be sore mouth. **You should were gloves whenever handling her!
With something like that on a bred doe you want to be sure to get it cleared up. I would not be putting anything topical on it without knowing what it is. 
I would start with the Ivermectin Injected SQ. I think it is more than mites or mange but could be a infection caused by them. 
Does she have a temp?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

I recommend a vet... maybe taking a scraping from it and find out what it is...looks quite odd.... and needs to be cleared up before she kids.... :hug:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Well actually she is doing alot better. I did talk to a vet and peeled all the scabs off. I will post a pic when I get one. We are on the mend with her.  :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Glad to hear it..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

glad to hear she is getting better.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Here is a recent picture. The purple is from blue coat. I couldn't take one of her tummy but it's nasty. There is not hair left and it's pretty scabby. I'm trying to keep it clean and take off as much as I can. Been doing the penicillin but still no Ivermectin. Just trying to get a hold of it that's the wait. It's 5 days 5 ml each twice a day for the penicillin correct???


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

The Pen dose depends on her weight. How much does she weigh? For something like this I would be doing 1cc per 20# and if you are seeing improvement I would actually do a 7 day maybe even 10 of the Pen (only if you are seeing it improve)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

I agree... :thumb:

And...it is looking better.... :hi5:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

We had a very similar problem as this only much more mild. It happened in the does later stage of pregnancy last year and then this year she showed up with the same problems about the same stage of her pregnancy in exact same spots on the back of her udder. After observing her we have concluded that she has a dribbling bladder with babies pushing so hard inside. She also wont squat to go and the urine just dribbles down onto her udder. I cleaned her up, removed scabs, coated it with a sulfur cream and it did clear. I think your goat has a staph or bacteria infection. I think our goat had urine scalds that could have gone into an infection later. Treating the right condition is so important. You did well to give her good antibiotic. It is hard to say what caused this on your goat. Try watching her to see if she has a dribbling bladder problem. She may have just lay down in dirty mud and gotten a staph issue.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

So I've been keeping it clean and now I got this stuff called Derma Gel from my vet. It's a spray on but I can't tell if it's helping yet. I'm finished with the penicillin shots. How long do you think it will take to clear up? Any other suggestions to speed things up? :roll:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

does it look like it is only healing not restarting or continuing? 
when is she due?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

NuStock is great for healing the skin after stuff like that. It is a cream type thing.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Yes, the NuStock is great. That is the sulfur cream I used.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

She is due May 1st. From what I can see it's not spreading. She doesn't like me picking off the scabs especially on her tummy. I've just been working on it slowly. She stopped losing hair. But I still haven't done the dewormer yet. My bad  I think that will really help. :roll:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Ya.. hair loss on her belly as well.. hmm could have some sort of mange.. this is a difficult one to diagnose without a skin scraping.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Here is a picture. It's not the greatest, but it might help. It's just after I cleaned it good so it's a bit red. Am I supposed to be scraping off the scabs? Also it looks like her udder keeps getting little scabs. Nothing like the first picture. I'm just not sure how to treat topically cause I don't know what is causing it. onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

The udder does look to be getting better.

I personally would do a scraping and send it for testing so you know what it is and how to treat. 
You want to get rid of it before she kids.

I would not be picking the scabs don't see a benefit to that.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

This must be quite frustrating. Well..this is just a guess.. and a long shot -but without a clear diagnosis- it looks like a type of mange mite. Have you thought about trying the premetherin spray? It has instructions on it for dilution.(Do not put on straight) You can dip a sponge and coat her with it. If she is due by May.. then now would be the time to treat her for this as you have to repeat the treatment in 7-10 days to get the cycle taken care of. There is a possibility that she could have an allergic reaction to something. She will need some extra supplements in her diet to help her body produce what it needs to fight this off. For now .. looks like a mite problem. You can not see them. The vet can do an actual skin scraping and see if this is mites.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Also that NuStock does treat mites but it is not a good alternative to use for all over the belly like that. The Nustock is thick cream and is more like a topical treatment for bad spots.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

Here are some recent pictures that I took last night after I cleaned it. I did deworm her last night so we'll have to see if that helps any. If not than I might have to go for the skin sample. :? which I was hoping not to do.. :hair: But whatever I can do to make her better... ray:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin??? PERSISTANT*

So, guys... I've dewormed her twice. Once with injectable ivermectin and the other pour on. The vet is thinking of getting a skin scraping. Funny thing is...not spreading to other goats, but spreading on her like crazy. Been giving her vitamins to boost the immune system. I've been treating it by washing it with iodine water, than spraying an antifungal on it. Just asking for any other suggestions. I know by this point the vet is probably the last resort, so that is what I am doing. The vet also says that maybe she'll get better after she kids.. :? :?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Strange scabs on skin???*

I would be putting Camelid Skin Mix on her. You can buy it at Light Livestock Supply. It is expensive but works great. They do give an explanation of mites that also gives a recipe for it but the bought stuff from Light Livestock has also added an antifungal which I think would be important in your case.

http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

I would put it on her once a day or once every other day.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

So I finally figured out what she had... :leap: I thought I'd share. It was pregnancy toxemia...The scabs on her skin were partly from toxins being released, and partly form the liver not functioning right. Ok, I am no vet, but I think after all the reading that I did, that I have my ducks lined up!!! :shades: I read that when the liver doesn't function properly, the bile leaches in the body and causes itchiness in the skin and when scratched extensively can lead to lesions. Forgive me if I don't say it all right. Correct me if I'm wrong. Also the thing with toxemia is if the toxins aren't being expelled properly, than they escape other places, such as through the skin. This also explains why it wasn't contagious. I dewormed her twice, gave multiple antibiotics and LOTS of topicals creams, but it always came back. But the good news is, she hasn't scratched at all since she kidded :stars: :stars: And now her hair is growing back and her scabs are disappearing!!!!! :clap: :clap: So we are on the mend with her. :wahoo:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

wear gloves.. wash it and treat it like it is staph.. but it still could be mites. Nu-stock is a strong cream to fix just about anything from mange mites to staph. It is about 73% sulfur and is an amazing cure all for these such issues. It will treat the staph topically and also the mites.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oops sorry.. I posted before I read your last post, Tabitha. I am glad things are getting better for you now with this goat.


----------

